
Forbes forces readers to turn off ad blockers, promptly serves malware - MilnerRoute
http://www.extremetech.com/internet/220696-forbes-forces-readers-to-turn-off-ad-blockers-promptly-serves-malware
======
madeofpalk
For what it's worth, I de-minified/de-obfuscated Forbes' ad block detection to
see how they're doing it - they really try to make to tricky difficult to
prevent and came up with a manual filter to add that prevents their adblock
detection from identifying if adblock is on or not.

I would post it but it's on my other computer and AdBlock must not sync its
customisations.

